# What is your favorite Franz Xaver Scharwenka piano concerto?



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

It's tough to decide between #2 and #3 for me, but I have to go with the PC#2 in C Minor, Op.56.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Scharwenka is one of the many 19th-century piano concerto composers who are usually overlooked. In his case, the music deserves better. Listening to his #2 in C minor right now.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

I have that album, but I think the Markovich recordings with Chandos are much better.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the 4th concerto together with Sauer's. But rarely do I listen to them.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

That's a great album. I love the Sauer concerto, but Scharwenka's 4th is probably my least favorite of all of his concerti; despite Stephen Hough's fantastic performance.

Check out the album I linked above, the Chandos/Markovich recordings.

Also go back to the Sauer concerto if you're not overly familiar with it. The 2nd movement scherzo and the 3rd movement larghetto are wonderful.


----------

